# Can hedgehogs eat worms, snails, slugs and beetles?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

In the wild, hedgehogs eat worms, snails, slugs, and beetles. I know they can have mealworms, can they also have snails, slugs and beetles? There is snails and beetles at one of my local exotic pet store and sometimes slugs. Can they eat them? Honestly, I don't see why not, if they can eat them in the wild. Does it matter if they are freeze dried or alive?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I wouldn't have any problem with the slugs or beetles from the pet store. Don't know about snails though. (I personally probably wouldn't - but that's just because I would be afraid of the shells.) 

My Cholla just loves the beetles that the mealworms turn into. He likes to chase after them.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

You can get freeze dried snails with the shells removed.


----------

